# microsoft One note for Mac?



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

hi

I'm asking this on behalf of a friend.

is there any alternatives to one note on the Mac? 

the most important feature I'm looking for is the "no need to save ever" feature
plus the tabbed notebook. the drag able tables. plus all the fundemantal feature in one note that makes it all so usefull. 

I know of microsoft word to have the one note view but I'm not sure about the saving feature. 

thanks.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd just go with Word and save regularly. Be sure to turn autosave as well, just in case. There are some free alternatives, but none with all the features.


----------

